# Trail pooping



## Cookiegirl (Sep 24, 2013)

How can I stop my 7 month old puppy from trail pooping ? Please help. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

trail pooping as in moving while pooping??


----------



## Cookiegirl (Sep 24, 2013)

lady amanda said:


> trail pooping as in moving while pooping??


Yes!! She walks and poops ... Dk why. Any ideas?


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Lol Lady does this too sometimes, othertimes not at all. I just think maybe they want to get away from it, if she is on a lead she wont be able to walk far. but otherwise no clue how to stop them doing it.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Cookiegirl said:


> Yes!! She walks and poops ... Dk why. Any ideas?


Jake does this all the time! Always has. Willow doesn't. 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ted (Jul 29, 2013)

Ted does this sometimes too! and he goes round in circles as well, it's quite strange but no idea why they do it??


----------



## SamRinde (Jun 10, 2013)

Frankie poops in one place, the runs like a bullet after pooping. It stinks because he is always on lead when pooping in our apartment complex... 

He does run around frantically if he has a dingleberry because of accidentally eating some of my OH's hair, but that's a whole different story. LOL


----------



## Cookiegirl (Sep 24, 2013)

Lol so I guess is normal!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Molly will do it sometimes usually a small piece of poo will come out it's like if she wasn't done her job and realizes "oh there is more!"


----------



## Florida Cockapoo (Aug 24, 2012)

Yea Piper has done this also, but sometimes she doesn't. I think she get distracted then realize she wasn't done. Since we are still potty training she has gone in the house and will find a "trail" for me to deal with. Although she hasn't done her poos in the house to many times.

When I had dogs as a kid they would do the "trails" from time to time.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Dudley always has and still does do this - i wish he didn't, its a real pain especially finding it amongst fallen leaves in the autumn/fall! I always say he's just got too much energy to be still - even when he's poo'ing!


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

SamRinde said:


> Frankie poops in one place, the runs like a bullet after pooping. It stinks because he is always on lead when pooping in our apartment complex...
> 
> He does run around frantically if he has a dingleberry because of accidentally eating some of my OH's hair, but that's a whole different story. LOL


Mine do that. Hehe. I she'd more than they do. It happens so often now Beemer comes straight to me with his but in half poop stance to take care of and Lexi runs frantically around in half poop stance in the hope it comes off, eventually comes to me to take care of if still dangling.


----------



## AliAlfie (Jul 29, 2013)

Oh how funny, never heard of a 'dingleberry' before!!!  Alfie sometimes does the poop trail thing, we say he's making us a picture...("can you tell what it is yet?!)


----------



## NikkiB (Jan 16, 2013)

Ted said:


> Ted does this sometimes too! and he goes round in circles as well, it's quite strange but no idea why they do it??


Samson does this all the time. He's one now and still does it every time. He goes in backwards circles. Very funny to watch when it's firm but you dread him stepping in it if not!!!!!!


----------

